# Smoked stuffed "Mutt" Loaf



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

I called it "mutt loaf" because it has a little of everything in it.
Started with some ground chuck mixed with sirloin that I added Wolfe Rub Original to Tues.
Chopped up leftover pork chop from last night and some rib tips I had in the freezer. Also added asiago and sharp cheddar cheese.
And to top it off, Nick's famous (in my family's book  ) brown sugar and ketchup mixture (awesome!)
Cooked it on the little kettle I "found" indirect with lump and hickory and a chunk of apple.
Pulled at 200* (oops  ) rested for 20 min. Sliced with an electric knife(try it it works great )
Good tasting stuff!!






I "had" more pics of the preparation but it seems my piece of s*it camera doesn't seem to working properly :x  :x


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 28, 2006)

Dang,,,,,That looks good Puff.  I have yet to try the loafs.


----------



## Griff (Nov 28, 2006)

Puff, That looks super. I'm about ready for a loaf.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd eat that! It looks great Puff!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank God, I thought he was eating the dog.


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 29, 2006)

It's 5:20 in the morning, and I just want to smell the steam coming off that loaf!!  Did you mix up a stuffing, and put it between two layers of the loaf?  Looks great.  Brian


----------



## Finney (Nov 29, 2006)

looked good Puff.
I need a loaf soon.


----------



## john a (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd eat that for breakfast right now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks delicious Puff!  That's one way to take care of leftovers.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 29, 2006)

MMmmm! looks dandy.


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 29, 2006)

What no hard boiled eggs ??????  

I got to try a loaf. That looks real good!!!

Al


----------



## wittdog (Nov 29, 2006)

Good job Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Yes Brian in Maine I seperated the meat mixture in half flattened it out on parchment paper. The stuffing was leftover pork chop, rib tips, asiago & sharp cheddar cheese. Put the halves together and sealed it. I didn't lose one drop of cheese


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 29, 2006)

puff looking good!


----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

Puff

Put some fishnet stockings on that leg lamp. It's the holidays after all.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 29, 2006)

Puff,

There is something wrong with your avatar, Is that really you ?


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

'Tis the season Cliff. Same one I had when I joined  

Griff.....Mr. Griff   The stockings are there when the light is off 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

smokin Jim said:
			
		

> Puff, you do one heck of a job from your van by the Detroit River. Pretty fancy plating too. Isn't it getting a little cold there now?


Thanks Jim  
60 Wed., Rain & cold today, snowstorm on the way Fri.
I had to push the van farther up under the bridge 8)


----------

